# Machining an output gear for the cycloid drive



## Norppu (Jan 11, 2021)

The output from the cycloid drive is through a big gear around the drive. This gear has the action pins inside and a Module 1 gear outside.
The machining starts with a bit out of a steel slab.

The video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

